# Hello from Indiana



## jwhitaker65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello and am looking forward to being a member here....


----------



## parsifal (Jun 22, 2008)

welcome. I am from Canberra and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## seesul (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello J!
Enjoy the forum and welcome from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Greetings mate, welcome to the family!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Greetings mate, welcome to the family!



hehe, yup, just one big, international, dysfunctional family!  

Welcome


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello welcome , from the cold , damp Island Kingdom--- Naww!! is not that bad....Enjoy!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## v2 (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome from Poland...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2008)

Hallo and I'm with V2.


----------



## trackend (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome from .............er were do I live guys? I've forgotten. but welcome from here anyway JW


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2008)

Third rock from the Sun, Track.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 22, 2008)

evangilder said:


> hehe, yup, just one big, international, dysfunctional family!
> 
> Welcome



   Ain't it da truth!! Welcome to the "B-I-D-F" then. Enjoy!


----------



## fly boy (Jun 23, 2008)

hello welcome to the site


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome


----------



## smg (Jun 24, 2008)

welcome from mexico


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome....


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greetings from Portugal!!


----------

